# Need to change AVI to WMV!



## gabriel_409 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello all,
  I have some AVI video files that I need to convert into WMV files for my client. 
  Does anyone know of the fastest one out there that is free or has a free trial so I can at least test it before purchasing? Thanks!


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 7, 2007)

Download SUPER Video Converter.

Its free and the fastest video converter. Can convert to almost any format


----------



## samuel.Jems (Dec 9, 2007)

I use a conversion program called Movavi VideoSuite It works well for me. Movavi Video Suite is wonderful solution for converting AVI to WMV video quickly. You can also rip your video files and DVDs to work on other electronic video players like AppleTV, an iPod, a PSP, a video cell phone and other video storage devices. You can also take backup copies of DVDs or store DVD files on your PC or portable storage drive for additional backup. It’s amazingly simple to use. I hope this will sure be able to help you.
  Good Luck!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 9, 2007)

*www.xilisoft.com/

and

*www.imtoo.com/

those to works pretty good, but sorry they are paid software


----------



## axxo (Dec 10, 2007)

Lucky_star said:
			
		

> Download SUPER Video Converter.
> 
> Its free and the fastest video converter. Can convert to almost any format



This is the best one i used so far...i have tried most of the converters..but super video converter beat them all even the paid ones


----------



## speedrider_100 (Dec 10, 2007)

Use Riverpast -
www.riverpast.com

the best till date!


----------



## Akshay (Dec 10, 2007)

Trying out Super Video...


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 10, 2007)

+1 Super Video Converter, you can chose between WMV7 and WMV8 in that

Other software
Stoik Video Converter (Freeware version)
Microsoft Windows Media Encoder (sluggish)


----------



## RCuber (Dec 13, 2007)

SPAM .. reported..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 13, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> SPAM .. reported..


Whats spam here?


----------



## RCuber (Dec 13, 2007)

^^ post number 1, 3 and 9 are from spammers.. we had such similar threads before..


----------

